
Shyp lays off 8% of workforce in pursuit of profitability - caseyf7
http://venturebeat.com/2016/03/23/shyp-lays-off-8-percent-as-the-on-demand-courier-continues-to-pursue-profitability/
======
caseyf7
I'm impressed they expect to be profitable this year.

